
Why Peter Thiel Fears “Star Trek” - fraqed
http://www.newyorker.com/tech/elements/why-peter-thiel-fears-star-trek?intcid=mod-latest
======
voidz
That was unexpectedly fun.

This caught my eye - _" This, rather than the liberal-democratic setting of
the U.S.S. Enterprise, is the political environment in which Thiel seems to
feel most comfortable."_

Is the author right?

------
Esau
The more I learn of Peter Thiel, the more I dislike him.

